# Pomp Stomp!?



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Chris- when are we going to get some info on this years tournament? :thumbup: We're about a month away aren't we?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was walking the beach today, wondering the same thing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Count me in, come time to launch


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like some interested parties.... A month long tournament.... a few different categories from what I remember. I'm sure Chris will chime in here sometime


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well...

We held it for three years and the first two saw decent turnout. Last year we had very poor participation despite more advertising and great prizes/money. I've been debating having it again, But havent decided. I'll give it a thought over the next two days and will post back on Wednesday with a decision.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Chris.... Tell you what, I'll join this year! Count me in on it if it goes down! 
anyone else???
Chime in if you want to join in on the fun! Let's show Chris we can make this year's tournament worth it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nobody else???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My wife and I are in.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

My son and team Fish_On...
WE ARE IN


Just need more info


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sure Chris will be with us today on a decision as to if there will be a tourney this year. Fingers crossed!!
I'd still like to see a few more people toss their hat in this one.... here on this post..... and if you know anyone (who may not be on the forum) who will join the tourney chime in...... just to let them know at Sams they had an off season for the last tourney. 
I know how hard it is to get a fishing tournament going. You put a lot of work and effort into it and then the first couple years you get a slack turnout for any number of reasons.... It does kinda deflate your sails (so to speak). 
Thanks to everyone who has voiced an intrest in participating though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm giving it a "stay of execution" until the weekend is over and I can ask some regulars if they intend to participate again. If the response is good, then we will do it. As of yesterday, I had every intention of killing it. 

Year one we had very good participation. Year two saw a decent drop and year three (last year) was pitiful despite more advertising than the previous years.

I'll give it until Sunday to hear more support.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Chris.... By the way *IF* you were to hold one this year- what might some of the awards / prizes consist of (just for the sake of "what if")?

Ok, you heard it. We need some serious input from anyone who has an intention of participating! 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Knowing a prize/payout will def help... Reg fees? Etc...
I know 2 more who are ready and interested... David Owens and I'm pretty sure I can talk to pompano joe


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The word has come in if any of you haven't heard...



> ....No Pomp Stomp this year. Might revisit next spring but just not enough interest for this year...


From Chris V


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, sorry. I'll try a restructured event next year. Hopefully some will still be interested but I have too much going on now.

Cash and prizes were given in two categories; biggest fish and three fish aggregate. The aggregate was made up of the three largest fish you weighed throughout the month. First place was 500.00 cash, second was a 250.00 rod and reel and third was a 50.00 gift card to our store. You could weigh three fish a day. The fun was that you could only win in one category. Six people were going to win something and the board was constantly shifting as anglers were bumping each other in and off the board in each category. 

It was 25.00 to enter for the monthlong tourney.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, that sucks. Gulf Breeze B&T is just too far for me.


----------

